
Artificial Intelligence Makes Blurry Faces Look More Than 60 Times Sharper - headalgorithm
https://today.duke.edu/2020/06/artificial-intelligence-makes-blurry-faces-look-more-60-times-sharper
======
headalgorithm
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03808](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03808)

